
Christian bakery owners win appeal in 'gay cake' case - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/10/uk/gay-cake-ernie-bernie-northern-ireland-intl/index.html
======
I_complete_me
I am delighted they won their case as it appeals (pun unavoidable) to my sense
of right and the reasons given by the Supreme Court sat well with me. However,
a LGBT activist raised the interesting point that the bakers were in some
sense only requested to print the pro-homosexuality message on the cake and if
read this way there could be serious (or hilarious) consequences for the
printing industry.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
> _However..._

I don't understand what you're trying to communicate after this point.

